
Shuttleworth: Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, Rather Than Phone and Convergence - based2
https://lwn.net/Articles/719037/
======
based2
[http://linuxfr.org/news/ubuntu-abandonne-unity-mir-et-le-
mob...](http://linuxfr.org/news/ubuntu-abandonne-unity-mir-et-le-mobile)

